# Pocket Wizard Riddle Me This....?



## mJs (Jan 7, 2010)

K, so shooting with a Nikon D300, pocket wizard II transmitter on camera, SB900 with pocket wizard II off camera.  I was attempting to put the SB900 in command mode (being triggered by wizard), and had a SB800 on remote... but the remote would not fire... am i out to lunch in the logic, or should that have worked?

(I had the camera in manual, flashes on A, same channel, same group... feeling really stupid right now...)


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 8, 2010)

I don't know a lot about the Nikon flash system.  But I don't think this will work the way you want it to.

For the SB900 to be a master to the SB800, it needs to communicate with it.  I believe it does this communication with flash pulses before the exposure.  This is, of course, when the Master unit is on the camera.  

But when you take the master off-camera and use a PW to trigger it.  The SB900 doesn't have time for this communication because the only signal it gets from the PW, is when to fire for the actual exposure.  

To make this work, you would need another PW (one for each remote flash).

Like I said, I don't know the Nikon system very well...but can the D300 act as the Master with it's built-in flash?  I know that some Nikon cameras can do this.  
If it can, then  you shouldn't need to PW at all.  Just have the camera control both the SB900 and the SB800.


----------



## mJs (Jan 8, 2010)

I had a feeling that might have been the answer... 

The D300 does have a built in with commander mode, but i didn't want the on camera flash firing...


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 8, 2010)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but you can still use the built-in flash as a master, but set it not to fire during the exposure.  It will still 'flash' but only during the pre-flash communication.


----------



## mJs (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm not sure... I'll have to give it a try... read the manual again.  :roll:


----------



## Unspoiled (Jan 8, 2010)

mJs,

I found this when I was setting up my 900 to work wirelessly from my D90. The pop up flash will fire the 900 with out a problem. It works very well. Even if the 900 is slightly out of line of sight. 

I have thought about buying Pocket Wizards a few times but I keep talking myself out of them. With this set up I really dont need them. 

This is how I fire my flash 95% of the time. 

FastTrack To WirelessSpeedlights

With this set up you can use your camera pop up as fill or eliminate it from the shot. Give it a try...its pretty cool.

Good luck!


----------



## KmH (Jan 8, 2010)

Handy link!!! :thumbup:  Thanks !


----------



## mJs (Jan 8, 2010)

No kidding KmH.... VERY handy link... wish i had it 2 years ago!  

Thanks again Unspoiled!


----------



## Unspoiled (Jan 8, 2010)

No problem.  Glad to help.  

It took a little digging to find the first time around.  Bookmark or save a copy.  I've refered to it a couple times. 

It pretty much eliminates the need for wireless triggers as long as you stay line of site.   Although, I've hid my 900 behind things and still had it fire flawlessly.  

Have fun!


----------

